# APACHE vs. SPRINGMAID ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

OK, Guys . . . I need some expert opinions.

APACHE vs. SPRINGMAID Pier ?

My wife and I are going to Myrtle Beach for our anniversary on the 17th, 18th, & 19th. We want to catch fish, rather than just "fishing" and I've never been to Myrtle Beach before.

What's biting then and what rods should I bring ?

Thanks, in advance !


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

IMO they're equal except for kingfishing, Apache has the numbers to prove they catch more kings. 
You have a chance to catch whiting, croaker, spot, bluefish, pompano, Spanish mackerel, red drum, black drum, flounder, ect...really anything can be caught then, it depends on the conditions at that time. 

Most folks use med-med heavy 7' rods with bottom rigs for everything on the bottom. That'll cover you for most everything except king fishing, jigging for Spanish, and bull drum. 

If you want to catch fish, net or buy some mullet, cut 2 fillets off each side and fish them on 2 hook bottom rigs tied from 20-25 lb mono/fluorocarbon. If blues are biting, step it up to 50 lb mono rigs but you won't catch some of the leader shy fish like trout.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> IMO they're equal except for kingfishing, Apache has the numbers to prove they catch more kings.
> You have a chance to catch whiting, croaker, spot, bluefish, pompano, Spanish mackerel, red drum, black drum, flounder, ect...really anything can be caught then, it depends on the conditions at that time.
> 
> Most folks use med-med heavy 7' rods with bottom rigs for everything on the bottom. That'll cover you for most everything except king fishing, jigging for Spanish, and bull drum.
> ...


Will do . . . What wind direction is best ?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

No reports on here recently from Apache. Lots of reports on Springmaid from RJtheMetalhead and Springmaid Keith. Keith works there. Don't know about RJ. I'm sure both of them will put you on some fish.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

I was on Apache this morning(Sunday) and saw several fish caught. Definitely some spanish and a few flounder and one redfish. I mostly was at the end waiting on one of the guys to catch a king. Didn't see one caught but they had one on their facebook page posted from today so they got at least one after I left. We just bought a place in Apache campground so I'm looking to get set up to try the king fishing.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, Wingbone! Anyone at Apache the new visitor might consult?


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Gary Carrier said:


> Thanks, Wingbone! Anyone at Apache the new visitor might consult?


I'm not sure, all those guys seemed to know each other and looked like they were pretty much all doing the same thing. I'm sure there are some folks down there that would help a fellow out.


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

check with the locals there.. their always glad to help a fellow fisherman out... great pier.. great friends and friendly staff..


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Braid vs mono?
Good vs Bad?
Auburn vs Mississippi State?

Very important questions that need answering.

Apache is a better pier. There I said it. Go there if you want to catch fish. Leave me and other simple unskilled meat fisherman down at Springmaid the scraps.
opcorn:


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

So, with APACHE claiming to be 1206 ft, how much of that is actually over the water ?


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> So, with APACHE claiming to be 1206 ft, how much of that is actually over the water ?


I was asking my wife that same thing this past weekend. I said it might be the longest wooden pier but that doesn't mean it's in the water the farthest.


----------



## Beezer (Jun 21, 2012)

Actually it probably does have more over the water than any other pier in the area. 

The most important thing is that there's a bathroom over the water. You won't find another pier around with that feature. May not seem important until you have to walk three football fields to take a leak or when breakfast has you "prairie doggin"


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I was told that the water is deeper towards the end than springmaid, and might be the reason more kings are caught there. I don't know how accurate that is though.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Elgreco said:


> I was told that the water is deeper towards the end than springmaid, and might be the reason more kings are caught there. I don't know how accurate that is though.


Plenty of kings have been caught at State Park and Garden City. GC might be 15 ft deep at high tide.... In fact more than plenty, lots.

They devote the end to king fishing and have more that king. Those are very big reasons why they catch more.


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

the sharks around springmaid have been getting worse every year. that is one of the reasons why very few are caught there anymore. water depth has decreased from 22 ft at high tide to about 15 ft at high tide. dredging, hurricanes and noreasters have moved a lot of sand. its sitting in the cove of the grand strand. years back we caught close to as many kings as apache did. also the anglers at springmaid have lost several this year for different reasons.. the opportunity was there.. in 2007 there were 46 kings landed on springmaid... so go figure.. times change and each year is different.. each year has produced different numbers over the last 35 years..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

daprez said:


> the sharks around springmaid have been getting worse every year. that is one of the reasons why very few are caught there anymore. water depth has decreased from 22 ft at high tide to about 15 ft at high tide. dredging, hurricanes and noreasters have moved a lot of sand. its sitting in the cove of the grand strand. years back we caught close to as many kings as apache did. also the anglers at springmaid have lost several this year for different reasons.. the opportunity was there.. in 2007 there were 46 kings landed on springmaid... so go figure.. times change and each year is different.. each year has produced different numbers over the last 35 years..


Good insights . . . I think we may switch from Springmaid to Apache, for at least one of our two days there . . . Thanks !


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Beezer said:


> Actually it probably does have more over the water than any other pier in the area.
> 
> The most important thing is that there's a bathroom over the water. You won't find another pier around with that feature. May not seem important until you have to walk three football fields to take a leak or when breakfast has you "prairie doggin"


That is a very nice feature.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Beezer said:


> The most important thing is that there's a bathroom over the water.


Is the bathroom out on the end or under the larger shelter about mid-point on the pier ?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> Is the bathroom out on the end or under the larger shelter about mid-point on the pier ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 13603


mid-point


----------



## Beezer (Jun 21, 2012)

It's that little white rectangle right in the middle.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Beezer said:


> It's that little white rectangle right in the middle.


Gotcha ! A very nice feature . . . Hope they keep them reasonably clean ?


----------



## Beezer (Jun 21, 2012)

They do. They are cleaned twice a day I believe. They are smaller than a Port-a-John, but are real toilets with running water and soap to wash your hands.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

From what I understand, never did the measurements for apache, but SM is approx 1060' long and the longest over the water, the beach at apche is wider but farther out on the "cove" in SC than SM. I don't want any hate mail for this, because I never checked it out. Apache has deeper water & prob why they have better chances at King macks. But if you just want to fish for "fish" I've seen many people coming back to SM because its their favorite pier. Please no hate mail. Pick you're pier, do some research on the great forum we have here. I've met many friends over the yrs that can chime in. and as the question of the bathrooms, Apche was Grandfathered in before the law of no bathrooms over the ocean, so if you come to SM, train your brain a little different to your bladder. Prez, last yr we measure 22' water depth at the end of the pier, so I'll say anywhere from 18-22' depending on tide. Let's all just share this sport with everyone who has questions, we're fishing! And take time to realize the beauty of the Atlantic....Why is there so much bchtng, I don't understand, take care alll, send me an IM anytime


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> From what I understand, never did the measurements for apache, but SM is approx 1060' long and the longest over the water, the beach at apche is wider but farther out on the "cove" in SC than SM. I don't want any hate mail for this, because I never checked it out. Apache has deeper water & prob why they have better chances at King macks. But if you just want to fish for "fish" I've seen many people coming back to SM because its their favorite pier. Please no hate mail. Pick you're pier, do some research on the great forum we have here. I've met many friends over the yrs that can chime in. and as the question of the bathrooms, Apche was Grandfathered in before the law of no bathrooms over the ocean, so if you come to SM, train your brain a little different to your bladder. Prez, last yr we measure 22' water depth at the end of the pier, so I'll say anywhere from 18-22' depending on tide. Let's all just share this sport with everyone who has questions, we're fishing! And take time to realize the beauty of the Atlantic....Why is there so much bchtng, I don't understand, take care alll, send me an IM anytime


Its been like that since 2009 when I got here. each pier has its good points. choose one and be happy with it. its not a difficult decision. good post K


----------

